# New 21 Shoalwater Cat



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, this is my third Shoalwater to build in the past three years. I thought I would chronicle the build process this time around, from start to finish. It's been a long process, but things are starting to come together. This will be my second 21', and I decided to gear it a little more toward a tournament set-up this time around. I won't have quite as much storage as the last design, but hopefully the gain in speed will be the pay off. I'll be hanging a 300XS off the back with the low-profile bubble console flat on the deck. May have to play around a little with props before we get it dialed in. Posting a few pics for now. More to come in the near future, hopefully.


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

A 300 xs on a 21!! Thats what Im talking bout!! lol, good luck will be following this thread, look forward to seeing it finished, on the water and running!! what kind of speed are you expecting with this set up?


----------



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Is that the hull I saw sitting outside the shop for the past 3 weeks. One day I saw a goat standing in it.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

DM3 said:


> Is that the hull I saw sitting outside the shop for the past 3 weeks. One day I saw a goat standing in it.


You haven't heard, a "goat in the boat" is a sign of good luck? Dates back to biblical times. Means the boat can handle the worst water possible!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

This is going to be interesting. Please post as many updates as they progress.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just left the fiberglass shop. No new pictures to post. Things have progressed a little more. The floor and decks are now glassed in. Console is sprayed and just waiting to be popped out of the mold and glassed in. If all goes well, should make it over to the rigging shop by the end of next week.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

What gearcase are you planning on running?


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

OffshoreChris said:


> What gearcase are you planning on running?


Sportmaster with a 1:62 gear case. Planning to try out the Turbo prop, as well as the Bravo 1 & Bravo XS. Somewhere in the 26p - 28p range?


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Low 70's?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

tcjay2 said:


> You haven't heard, a "goat in the boat" is a sign of good luck? Dates back to biblical times. Means the boat can handle the worst water possible!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!

THAT'S AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (as Bud Light Lime shoots out of my nose)

I *WILL* get a picture of a goat in my boat!!!!!!!


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

KEMPOC said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THAT'S AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (as Bud Light Lime shoots out of my nose)
> 
> I *WILL* get a picture of a goat in my boat!!!!!!!


Heard that a picture of the "phenomenon" increases your luck even more!!


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Update*

New photos of the console on the deck and the grab rail idea Craig and I came up with, since it's a new design. Fairly simple, but should serve the purpose. Craig should have the bucket seat bracket and rod holders done today and in line for powder coating. Just need to glass-in the console, gel coat and web the deck, and it should be ready to head to the rigging shop.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Update*

Craig just sent me a few pics of the seat bracket and rod holders.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I would love to see this thing reach some really high speeds. But im curious on what the hull is capable of speed wise. Between the Bravo and the Turbo OTX4 props you sure cant go wrong.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder if the glass lids that are going on your boat rattle? I had glass lids on my old boat that drove my crazy. Had to put rubber under them to make them quite. Also this boat is going to look very sleek and low profile.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

OffshoreChris said:


> I would love to see this thing reach some really high speeds. But im curious on what the hull is capable of speed wise. Between the Bravo and the Turbo OTX4 props you sure cant go wrong.


Same here. My curiosity was mostly the reason for this set-up. The hull should be just about as light as possible, without having the elevated platform and extended rear deck like my last one. Maybe a little less wind resistance with the lower profile and bubble console? The right prop will be the key, but at the same time, I do realize that every hull has a terminal velocity, regardless of HP and prop. Guess we'll see soon enough! :biggrin:


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

tcjay2 said:


> Same here. My curiosity was mostly the reason for this set-up. The hull should be just about as light as possible, without having the elevated platform and extended rear deck like my last one. Maybe a little less wind resistance with the lower profile and bubble console? The right prop will be the key, but at the same time, *I do realize that every hull has a terminal velocity, regardless of HP and prop*. Guess we'll see soon enough! :biggrin:


^This exactly^


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Craig Vossler is the man! He does awesome aluminium work and nice guy too. I like that console and seat setup alot!


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Craig has done three of my boats, the last being a 21 Haynie Cat. Just outstanding workmanship. Plus his father cooks a "Mean Brisket".

Be interesting to see the seats on a 21 Cat.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Update*

Things are progressing. Hung the motor the first of this week, and all of the major components are in and ready for rigging. Trust me when I say it's a very unnerving sight (and sound) to witness the holes being cut out of the console. I only stayed around for a couple. Wasn't sure I could bear watching the entire process. Should be ready for the water near the end of the week. More updates to come.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the same gear shifter/throttle control on my boat, I really like it. Boat looks like a beast, I'm ready to see some numbers on it!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

tcjay2 said:


> Things are progressing. Hung the motor the first of this week, and all of the major components are in and ready for rigging. Trust me when I say it's a very unnerving sight (and sound) to witness the holes being cut out of the console. I only stayed around for a couple. Wasn't sure I could bear watching the entire process. Should be ready for the water near the end of the week. More updates to come.


Todd? This your boat?


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweet. I like the looks of that 300. It's going to be a fast cat.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I am not a 2 stroke fan but hope it works for you. That console looks cluttered with all those cut outs to be made on it. Good luck.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

300 is just dirty. That is going to be a one of a kind shoalwater. I'll be getting the 300 on my next one. That console is going to be packed!! Lol! Hope it doesn't cave in from lack of bulkhead at high speeds .


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> I am not a 2 stroke fan but hope it works for you. That console looks cluttered with all those cut outs to be made on it. Good luck.


Wut Wut :an6:


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Has the boat made it to the water yet???


----------



## PastorD (Jul 2, 2012)

OffshoreChris said:


> Has the boat made it to the water yet???


I did not hear any heat sensors go off yet, so probably not.:slimer:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LOL


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting as well.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not yet! There was a delay in the rigging process this week, so I'm hoping for sometime middle to latter part of next week. Added bonus, it should be just a little cooler by then! :wink:


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Any news on this build?


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Should be picking it up tomorrow. Water testing Saturday or Sunday. But that's subject to change. Waiting on the phone call.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Post up as many pics and videos as possible!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

my guess on speed is 58mph, i hope its 70mph


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

My previous 21' with a 250 ProXS would consistently run 63-65 mph, and 68 mph in what must have been the perfect conditions. This one will be set up a little lighter with a little less wind resistance, so I'm hoping for a little better number. Don't want to jinx myself, but low to mid 70's should be a possibility, depending on the limits of the hull? Guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Sub'd


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

railbird said:


> my guess on speed is 58mph


My 23 cat will do that with a 250


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

The suspense is killing me! Have you got this beast on the water yet?


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just a quick update, for those who may be following this process. The guys at the shop waited for me Saturday to get a comfortable placement before bolting the seat bracket to the deck. Plus, the overflow drain from my live-well still needed to be installed, so that was all done Monday. Picked it up from Shoalwater this morning and took it straight to Compadres Ink to have the graphics put on. Then it's over to Victoria Marine tomorrow to drop it off for the PDI (pre-delivery inspection) on the motor. Planning to pick it up Friday, and begin water testing Saturday. Geno gave me a slightly worn 28p Bravo XS and a Turbo 26p-28p prop to get a baseline for what I may need. The Turbo has been tweaked on a little, so the pitch is a little questionable. Hopefully I can put at least four hours of run time on it Saturday, so I can open it up a little more to see where I'm at with the props. It's been a long process, but maybe it's about to get fun!


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Keep us posted I've chewed my nails off waiting to hear about this one.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

I forgot to include one new picture of the console lay-out.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Like the layout.


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

You putting trim tabs on this one?


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shortmag71 said:


> You putting trim tabs on this one?


It's not starting out with them, but that's subject to change?


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

OffshoreChris said:


> Like the layout.


Thanks. I was a little concerned about overcrowding, but it worked out pretty good. Everything is comfortably accessible from a seated position, with the seat moved forward. The tilt wheel will really make this set up a lot more user friendly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

When you do get your boat running, the absolute best person to talk to about go fast props is Eric at SCB Factory. He has a wide selection of props and pitches and thinks about prop pitches and sportmaster gear cases in his sleep. I will share a little of what I have learned. That Bravo XS is a hot prop but it is not made to go shallow at all. Once or twice throwing mud trying to get on plane and that 600 dollar prop just lost it's edge and can't be truly rebuilt by anyone except Mercury. The bravo 1 has a lot of grip and has great speed and can stand up to getting shallow and is a fine everyday prop. The Turbo has run faster on some hulls and should be a good option and may even run as fast as the Bravo XS but be able to take some abuse. It has less diameter as the Bravo props so you may or may not like the grip it has. Have fun with your new boat. It's one sweet rig.


----------



## shoalcat23 (Oct 1, 2012)

looks good Tod. I'll be ready to tear up the back lakes this fall.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Let me know when you wanna test some props. I've got a few bravos, every pitch Turbo ot4, and most pitch Turbo OS1 - have 26-32 pro ET as well if want to get a top speed number. 

23 OT4 is gonna be the ticket for that boat I think - would run 75ish if could fully turn it. 26-28 with 1.62 is way too big unless you can run 85-90mph. We are running a 27 ot4 90+ with stock 300xs on the f22.

I think the Sportmaster is gonna slow that hull down a little but be great for the shallows.

I'll even bring the f22 and make some video of you running full out - or better yet, tower boat for some good video.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking the pitches you were told to try were way too big for that low of a ratio. Like Josh said, the sportmaster may actually cost you mph but there is no better lower unit for shallow running than the sportmaster. I think you should just go ahead and put a deposit down on an SCB F-22. I am not saying the shoalwater is a lesser boat but once you hit 70 mph, 70 is suddenly not fast enough and you'll want more speed. I do think you may have started something and we may start to see more shoalwater cats with bubble consoles on the deck. Definitely a sweet looking rig, Shoalwater makes great boats.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Let me know when you wanna test some props. I've got a few bravos, every pitch Turbo ot4, and most pitch Turbo OS1 - have 26-32 pro ET as well if want to get a top speed number.
> 
> 23 OT4 is gonna be the ticket for that boat I think - would run 75ish if could fully turn it. 26-28 with 1.62 is way too big unless you can run 85-90mph. We are running a 27 ot4 90+ with stock 300xs on the f22.
> 
> ...


Josh and James,

Thanks for the input and sound advice. Josh, I was and will be calling you about some options, but the best plan is probably to drag the sled over there and run some different props. I was pretty sure the 26p? OT4 was going to be too much. The 28p Bravo XS is a loaner from Jimmy Burns, and it definitely has some wear, so I should be able to turn up the RPM's. On the 21' Cat I just sold, I'm estimating the overall weight of that boat was about 400-500lbs heavier than this one, and had a little more wind resistance. The best performance prop at that time, on my 250 Pro XS, was a 26p Bravo XS. I could turn it at 6000rpm and run consistently at 63-65mph. The best pass ever was at 68mph, for some fluke of a reason? I tried a 28p Bravo XS, but could only turn it up to 5400rpm, running 64mph. James is exactly right about that Bravo XS prop. Great when it's new, but one or two shallow water hole shots and it totally changes. The 23 OT4 may be the perfect prop, and maybe I'll be close to a 24p? I held the OT4 prop for the first time yesterday, and it definitely has heavier blades. Big difference from the Bravo XS. PDI should be done today or tomorrow, then out to the water this weekend. Josh, I'll be in touch, and hopefully be able to take you up on your generous offer.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

tcjay2 said:


> Josh and James,
> 
> Thanks for the input and sound advice. Josh, I was and will be calling you about some options, but the best plan is probably to drag the sled over there and run some different props. I was pretty sure the 26p? OT4 was going to be too much. The 28p Bravo XS is a loaner from Jimmy Burns, and it definitely has some wear, so I should be able to turn up the RPM's. On the 21' Cat I just sold, I'm estimating the overall weight of that boat was about 400-500lbs heavier than this one, and had a little more wind resistance. The best performance prop at that time, on my 250 Pro XS, was a 26p Bravo XS. I could turn it at 6000rpm and run consistently at 63-65mph. The best pass ever was at 68mph, for some fluke of a reason? I tried a 28p Bravo XS, but could only turn it up to 5400rpm, running 64mph. James is exactly right about that Bravo XS prop. Great when it's new, but one or two shallow water hole shots and it totally changes. The 23 OT4 may be the perfect prop, and maybe I'll be close to a 24p? I held the OT4 prop for the first time yesterday, and it definitely has heavier blades. Big difference from the Bravo XS. PDI should be done today or tomorrow, then out to the water this weekend. Josh, I'll be in touch, and hopefully be able to take you up on your generous offer.


Sounds good, just let me know - glad to help get it right no matter what prop you end up with.

The slip based on those numbers with 26xs above is 23% - that seems crazy high - BUT, if it works best then who cares about the slip...The ot$ tends to have slip numbers less than 10%. Bottom line is don't get hung up on pitch, we can try them all and see what works best on that boat/motor combo.

Jimmy B is running a 24 OT4 on his stingray/300xs now.

Josh


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, did you run your boat? How did it do?


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

I really want to know how this rig performs, I know its new and still testing it out but can you please throw us a pic or something.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Update*

Ok, here's the report. I'm going to title it "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly". And, I think I may name the boat "Eleanor". Any of y'all who have seen Gone in Sixty Seconds with Nicholas Cage probably remember Eleanor. The Mustang GT 500 that was the elusive creature, kind of like the unicorn I referenced in the very first post. Anyway, try to resist cheating and scrolling down for the attached pics. First of all, we went with a 24' Bravo XS for the test prop, just to make sure I didn't lug the motor down during break-in. The first hour needs to stay between the 4000 - 5400 rpm range, alternating the speed every two minutes. Launched by myself out of POC, with 40 gallons of fuel, appropriate safety gear, and a 75qt Yeti with 20lbs of ice. (and one rod, just in case I wanted to stop and ake a few casts) Ran west down the ditch toward Seadrift. Right away I could tell a noticeable difference in the ride of this boat, compared to my other 21'. It definitely felt lighter, like it rode much higher in the water. And it seemed to run a little flatter, with the bow really leveled out. But this could have been due to the fact that I couldn't trim the motor past level, which was almost none. The boat definitely wanted to go when given just a little bit of throttle, so that response felt good. Anyway, some numbers. It basically matched rpm's for speed from about 4000-4500 rpms, then after that the speed started to surpass the rpms by a little. At 5400, I was running 57 mph. The better part was that I wasn't much past about half throttle. That's mostly all the "good" part of the story. I turned around near Seadrift, and ran the ditch back to POC. Just east of Clark's, before having to go past an oncoming barge and out into the bay, I decided to turn around and make another long loop. At this time I only had 45 minutes on the motor. In mid turn, in the middle of the canal, about 100-150 yds in front of the barge, the rpms spiked. I thought maybe the prop lost some bite in the turn, so I let the back end squat and gave it some throttle. Nothing but the sound of a revving engine. Killed the motor, tilted it up, and looked back for a problem. (this was the "bad" part of the story) See below for the ugly.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Good News/Bad News*

Good News - Mercury has been contacted and will be shipping out a new lower unit, hub kit, and prop.

Bad News - As of yesterday afternoon, Mercury did not show a Sport Master 1:62 gear case available.

We'll see what today brings.

Gotta love "Eleanor".


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought the thick Merc prop shafts were supposed to prevent this! Hope the prop nut was tight and did you recover the prop?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Ouch! Post more pics if you have them.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

FishAfrica said:


> I thought the thick Merc prop shafts were supposed to prevent this! Hope the prop nut was tight and did you recover the prop?


Torqued to 55 lbs. Broke in the middle of the ICW, so no prop recovery. It appears to the Mercury mechanic and the Mercury rep to be a manufacturer defect with the shaft. It broke off about 1/2" - 3/4" inside of the carrier bearing.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Oh man... That sux! 


Better keep an eye on the fishing reports page - someone is going to catch a 24p Bravo One.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, that sucks. Hope it gets better from here.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Bad luck for sure! Everyone has issues time to time and usually things like that will break right away. They will take care of it, just really stinks for you. Hopefully they get you going soon.

If it takes too long and you want to do some prop testing, I'll meet you with my sportmaster and some props some time.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bad feeling when that happens, happened to me in nine mile the second time I had my last boat out...really bad when your miles away from anyone with a half dead trolling motor, no cell service, and no VHF yet haha!!


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Bad luck for sure! Everyone has issues time to time and usually things like that will break right away. They will take care of it, just really stinks for you. Hopefully they get you going soon.
> 
> If it takes too long and you want to do some prop testing, I'll meet you with my sportmaster and some props some time.


Thanks Josh, and what an incredibly generous offer. Sounds like customer service is high on your priority list, and I'm not even a customer, YET! But I will be hopefully taking you up very soon on testing out some props. From the limited time I was able to run the boat, I'm hoping that we may all be suprised when we find the right prop. I'll be in touch.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> Bad feeling when that happens, happened to me in nine mile the second time I had my last boat out...really bad when your miles away from anyone with a half dead trolling motor, no cell service, and no VHF yet haha!!


At least you were able to save your prop. And yes, no matter when it happens, it's a really bad feeling!! My only "silver lining" is that I was about a 2-minute tow from the dock. Extreme opposite of 9-mile hole!


----------



## ascalise (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow. Bravos are even snapping merc prop shafts?


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm sorry that happened but the good side of it was it did it now so Merc knows its their problem. I'm still excited about this boat and can't wait to see what Eleanor can do when she gets opened up. Thanks for the update.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Sucks for sure... But well just have to see what happens. Keep us up to date with whats goin on. Great looking boat for sure.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

How is the lower unit situation?

Is this boat in Victoria, I think I may have passed by you on Navarro. 
Looked like there was a lower unit on it?


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

dross_alvarez12 said:


> How is the lower unit situation?
> 
> Is this boat in Victoria, I think I may have passed by you on Navarro.
> Looked like there was a lower unit on it?


Yes, it is in Victoria. I picked it up from the shop over the weekend just to clean it up a little and get a few more things situated in the boat. There is still a lower unit on it, just without a shaft or prop. Mercury didn't have the 1:62 gear case on the shelf, and had to build one. It is supposed to ship out this Friday, unless I get lucky and they have one ready a little sooner. It would be really nice to have it back in the water this weekend!


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

tcjay2 said:


> Yes, it is in Victoria. I picked it up from the shop over the weekend just to clean it up a little and get a few more things situated in the boat. There is still a lower unit on it, just without a shaft or prop. Mercury didn't have the 1:62 gear case on the shelf, and had to build one. It is supposed to ship out this Friday, unless I get lucky and they have one ready a little sooner. It would be really nice to have it back in the water this weekend!


I hear that, Ill say you have one sick sled! Good luck and I hope that Mercury comes through soon!


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

dross_alvarez12 said:


> I hear that, Ill say you have one sick sled! Good luck and I hope that Mercury comes through soon!


Thanks, I really appreciate that. "Eleanor" looks pretty good on the trailer, but I can't remember ever catching a fish while the boat was still sitting on the trailer!


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Took a few pics over the weekend. Gene had a couple of the "Shoalgirls" models down for the 2013 calendar shoot, so we used my boat for some of the photos. I guess we'll all have to wait for the calendar to come out, so I don't have any pics with the girls on the boat. Update: hub kit came in two weeks ago, prop came in last Thursday, and the lower unit is supposed to ship today. Hopefully back in the water this coming weekend.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

A few more.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Boat looks good. I love that rear bench. Cant wait to see some numbers...


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

OffshoreChris said:


> Boat looks good. I love that rear bench. Cant wait to see some numbers...


Thanks. I have a Yeti that also goes up front against the bulkhead of the front deck, but I really don't like passengers sitting that far forward. The rear bench seat is really more for casual fishing days or trips to Sunday Beach. It has removeable threaded pins at the swivel point, so most of the time the seat probably won't be on the boat. But when it is, I still have access to the hatch beneath.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Good to meet ya at Craig's, Saturday.


Great look Shoaly.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Spots and Dots said:


> Good to meet ya at Craig's, Saturday.
> 
> Great look Shoaly.


Good meeting you too, and you have a good looking Haynie Cat as well! Maybe I'll see you out on the water some time.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Did that bow stop come on the trailer or was that something you did?


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> Did that bow stop come on the trailer or was that something you did?


 I asked Marty to add it, but if I'm not mistaken, I think he's doing it on all the Shoalwater trailers now.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah, I see you have a coastline trailer. Mine is a McClain so I will contact them.. Thanks


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

tcjay2 said:


> I asked Marty to add it, but if I'm not mistaken, I think he's doing it on all the Shoalwater trailers now.


Man I hope so. Mine comes in today and hope it has it. Elenore is one sick looking boat. I love it. My next one will have a bit more on it.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

2013Shoalcat said:


> Man I hope so. Mine comes in today and hope it has it. Elenore is one sick looking boat. I love it. My next one will have a bit more on it.


Just got a pic of mine on a Coastline with the goal post stop. Nice.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

2013Shoalcat said:


> Just got a pic of mine on a Coastline with the goal post stop. Nice.


Good to hear! Enjoy your new boat. Post up some pics soon.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I'm really liking that bench setup as well. Very nice boat, hope to hear some more perf. #'s soon.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you have an update on this sweet ride of yours? I see its on the website, LOOKS really nice. The sharpest Cat ive seen. I hope you have her fixed!


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

This was sure a welcome sight. Feel like I've waited long enough, so I took tomorrow off. Headed back to the water. Say a prayer for "Eleanor".


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Cant wait to see what happens


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

That's good news. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I'm up to 9 hours, and here is the report so far. The prop that seemed to work the best so far is the 25' Bravo XS. Turned it up around 5700 rpm @ 68.7 mph. Put on a 23' Bravo XS and turned it around 6100 rpm @ 68 mph. The mid-range on the 25' was really good. 4000 rmp @ 52 mph & 5000 rmp @ 62 mph. I got with Josh, and it looks like on Sunday I'll be able to test out the OT4 and the 0S1 Turbo props. Low to maybe mid 70's (in the cooler air) may be the best expectation. Hull seemed to handle the speed just fine in the light chop, but got a little squirrelly in the glass-smooth water Sunday morning. Best news is that the lower unit held together fine. One more point to make. This console set-up really feels comfortable to drive in a seated position. Great visibility and easy to handle. I always felt like I need to half stand up and lean against the seat bolster in my other boat, when operating at speed. More reports after meeting with Josh.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

That's pretty much the speed I was expecting. I think in the winter you'll be giving 70 a run for its money. Sure would be cool to get 70 out of it with one of those Turbo props. 68.7 is still pretty quick. Congrats on the boat.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

Good read, 
Hope the boat meets all of your expectations


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, after several texts and phone conversations, finally had the chance to meet up with Josh this past Sunday and try out some props. Let me start by saying, what a genuinely nice guy. He was actually there to deliver a boat and test run a few more props on some other boats, but he still worked in the time to set me up with a few props to run and gave me his opinions and experiences. The Turbo OT-4 23 pitch did just was he thought it would. Not the greatest hole shot on my application, but still good enough to tolerate for a tournament prop. Once it was up and turning, the performance was great. Seemed I was able to run the jack plate up much higher with this prop to get the optimum performance. Mid-range was even a little better than the Bravo XS. Example: 4000 rpm/52 mph, 5000 rpm/63 mph, and 5900 rpm/72 mph. All of this was in some moderate chop in the ditch and 80 degree temperatures. I couldn't quite turn the OT-4 24 pitch enough: 5600 rpm/72 mph. The OS-1 23 pitch definitely had a better hole shot, turning 5700 rpm/67 mph. That may be my fishing prop. I'm trying out a couple this weekend that Jack Foreman at Crossroads Propeller has at this shop. I know the hole shot will be good, but the top end may be considerable lower. We'll see.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice. Broke 70 mph in a Shoalwater Cat.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

2013Shoalcat said:


> Nice. Broke 70 mph in a Shoalwater Cat.


Thanks. I forgot to mention that the hull felt really stable, even running the jack plate up on 5. I think the prop had something to do with that also. BTW, I like your boat. I've always liked the black and white color combination. That's a great fishing set up.

I just got off the phone with Josh. After thinking about it, I should have tried the OS-1 in a 21 pitch yesterday. Josh ran the numbers, and we're really thinking I should be up around 68-70 mph turning that prop at 6000. Then I would have a great combination for hole shot and speed in a fishing prop. Josh happened to have that prop in his truck, and he's shipping it out today for me to try this weekend. He said to just send him a check if I like it. Great service.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you have any info of your friends 21 with 175 Suzuki? Would like to know what someone else is running with same set up.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

2013Shoalcat said:


> Do you have any info of your friends 21 with 175 Suzuki? Would like to know what someone else is running with same set up.


Just talked to my buddy in Rockport. He's been running a 22 pitch PowerTech 4-blade prop. It's hitting right at 6000 rpm @ 47 mph. He seems to be happy with the hole shot and overall performance. Sounds like Jack's prop may be close to the same. Good luck.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I solved my fishing prop dilemma over the weekend. I had the boat loaded with 40 gallons of fuel, one fishing buddy, and light tackle. I ran the Turbo OS-1 21' from Josh, a buddy's Bravo 1 22', a 3-blade and a 4-blade from Jack Foreman. Jack's 3-blade was a 15" X 18 pitch, and had a ridiculously good hole shot. Up on 6 and straight up on top, no turn needed. Turned it up about 5700 rpm @ 56-57 mph. Heavy blades and heavy cup. For strictly a hole shot prop, with some durability, this is a good one. I tried his 4-blade 21 pitch, similar to a Power Tech, but didn't like the hole shot. 6000 rpm @ 62 mph. The Bravo had a good hole shot. Up on 5 with a little turn and 6000 rpm @ 66 mph. Once again, the Turbo performed just like Josh said it probably would. Good hole shot, very comparable to the Bravo. Up on 5 with a slight turn. 6100 rpm @ 69 mph. The blades on this prop look like they should be pretty durable for a prop that still generates some speed. Side-by-side with the Bravo, I would say that the blades look slightly heavier on the OS-1. If I had never run the OT-4, I probably would have been completely happy with this prop for all around use, but the OT-4 is slightly faster. Either way, both are good choices. If you're in between props or just getting set-up, give Josh a call. Great guy to work with, has good information,and won't steer you wrong. See you on the water.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

That's great! Glad they worked out for you!

Here is some clear unbiased test data - turbo os1 great all around prop and ot4 faster than most.


----------



## shoalcat23 (Oct 1, 2012)

i can attest that the OS-1 is very impressive. Hole shot was good and hauling **s at 68 mph with the two of us was impressive. This was by far the fastest Shoalwater Cat I've been in. Rides and looks like a Vette and the boat thinks it has 4wd in shallow water. Summed up in one word "Awesome"


----------



## Shoalwaterangler91 (Sep 12, 2013)

*21 shoal cat 250 pro xs*

What pitch and diameter was the OT4 I'm rigging my 21 Cat with a 250 pro xs. I think it's coming with 23 bravo... Open to suggestions, I fish Mansfield FYI


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

*OT-4 Prop*

The OT-4 that I've run is a 24 pitch. Just an FYI, the OT-4 is geared a little more for top end, and doesn't have the best hole shot. Especially for Mansfield. The OS-1 may be a better all around fit, giving you some speed with a much better hole shot. I've tried it up against the Bravo, and I like the OS-1 better. Definitely more durable, and seems to give you a little more stern lift. Give Josh a call at Full Throttle Boat Works. He's much more knowledgeable than I am. Good luck. I think you'll love the boat for down south.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

We run a cupped 21 rev 4 in port Mansfield on our shoalwater cat w/ a 250 pro xs and she will get up with the whole boat on the bottom. I did it last duck season with 5 people loaded for hunting In 8" on mud.


----------



## Shoalwaterangler91 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you much guys. i will definatly get that OS-1. I found a couple on ebay for under $300 brand new. Blue Fury whats your top speed with that 250, they told me i should expect between 65 and 70. i have no raised console or any extra aluminum.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Turbo OS-1 = Turbo Offshore 1?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Shoalwaterangler91 said:


> Thank you much guys. i will definatly get that OS-1. I found a couple on ebay for under $300 brand new. Blue Fury whats your top speed with that 250, they told me i should expect between 65 and 70. i have no raised console or any extra aluminum.


I have the 23' not the 21. I doubt you will see 70, maybe 65-66 on a good day.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Prop*



Blue Fury said:


> I have the 23' not the 21. I doubt you will see 70, maybe 65-66 on a good day.


Not sure who "they" is, but "they" are stretching it just a little. Prior to my current rig, I had the 21' with a 250 ProXS. You will probably average in the low 60's, and with a light load in the winter months you may see 65. The best I ever saw was 66, with a light tournament load in February, turning a 26 pitch Pro ET. That OS-1 should consistently have you in the low 60's. Post up some numbers after you've tried it.


----------



## Shoalwaterangler91 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Final test*

Ok well with a light load and 24p Bravo final numbers are 64mph at 5800 rpm. This was during the break in period. I still havn't broken the motor in fully. Here is the link


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Someone needs to invent a shiftable transmission for out boards. Holeshot and overdrive. ;-).


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I've thought about that as well, would take a while to get going.


----------



## Shoalwaterangler91 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Another video from yesterday.. had some pretty bad cross wind*


----------

